
Indian girl found in jungle was not living with monkeys, officials say - fmihaila
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/apr/08/indian-girl-found-in-jungle-was-not-living-with-monkeys-officials-say
======
greenyoda
I'm glad to see that The Guardian has dug further into this story to try to
determine what actually happened. It's disturbing how even established media
organizations like the Washington Post, which published the original claims
about the girl having been living with monkeys, will rush to publish a
sensational story with little evidence to back it up.

The Post has since issued a retraction of their story:

" _Editor’s note: New information has been reported since publication of this
story that raise significant doubts about the veracity of the initial accounts
on which it was based. The story relied on reports by the Associated Press and
the New Indian Express quoting local officials who came upon her, and a video
interview with the physician who treated her. These versions of what happened
to her are now being questioned by other officials quoted in the Guardian and
the Hindustan Times. While the girl appears to have been abandoned near the
forest in question, according to these new reports, these officials do not
believe she had been living among monkeys. The original headline has been
changed..._ "

This serves as a useful reminder to not believe everything you read in the
press, especially breaking news that hasn't yet had a chance to be
investigated thoroughly.

HN discussion of the Washington Post's story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14064161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14064161)

